# Online Banking in Mexico



## LouPapy (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello,

Living in the UK, I do everything banking related online, I haven't been into a bank since I set up my mortgage 10 years ago. When I go to Mexico to visit my inlaws, they always seems to spend hours and hours qeueing in the bank for the most simple transaction like putting money in your account. Isn't there in Mexico a bank that allows to do most of the transaction online?

Thanks in advance,

Cheerio


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Most banks in Mexico have online banking. What kind of transactions are you looking to do?


----------



## LouPapy (Jan 27, 2015)

Well, basic things like transfer between accounts, paying bills etc...
But after reading your post I had a look on Banamex website and indeed they have online banking. I just assumed wrongly they didn't but it seems that it's just my inlaws who probably enjoy qeueing or maybe don't trust the interet yet. Thanks


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Salaries are paid by the company depositing the funds into the employees bank account. The queues are generally on the 1st and 15th of the month when most, if not all, companies make those deposits. People queue up to withdraw monies. ATMs at this time are also queued and often empty. I've learned to avoid banks and ATMs at this time after waiting in long lines several times. 

I transfer funds from my US bank directly to my Mexican bank. I buy Telcel time and pay for cable and Internet on line. I pay the yearly tax on my car the same way. I rarely go into my bank.


----------



## LouPapy (Jan 27, 2015)

That's good news to me. Thanks Joaquinx.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Like joaquinx, I rarely go into my bank (Santander): I make cash withdrawals from the ATM and have set up automatic payment arrangements for my telephone/internet bill and electricity bill with the bank. My US Social Security checks are direct-deposited into my account. The only time I actually enter the bank is to pay my bi-monthly water bill.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

My setup is the same as Isla Verde's, except that I pay my water bills in person, and electricity at the autopay machine in my nearby CFE office. I visit the bank if I need to deposit a check, withdraw more cash than the ATM will give me, or make a bank transfer for something I'm buying online (e.g. from Mercado Libre). And yes, I avoid the first and fifteenth or the first working day after a holiday.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Forgot to mention one other reason for visiting the bank: It's very common to make payments to an individual for services rendered (in my case, doing editing work) or perhaps to pay the rent on your home by making a deposit to the account of the person you owe the money to.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

As indicated by others posting above, one needn´t ever enter a bank branch in Mexico after setting up on-line banking procedures to transact business except when needing to physically make a cash of check deposit to one´s account at the teller window. We bank on line at two Mexican banks and our U.S. bank and commonly make intrabank and interbank funds transfers among all banks on line, at ATMs or using bank funds wire transfers between the U.S. and our Mexican banks or between our Mexican banks. We pay all utility bills automatically through the banks, make those intrabank and interbank transfers to the accounts of others with accounts at our or various other Mexican Banks, make cash deposits to reserve hotel rooms and so forth and so on.

We hardly ever darken the doors of our Mexican banks nor have we been in our U.S. bank for about 18 years. Over the years, we have learned that in the event we must actually physically go to the bank to, say, make a cash deposit to one of our accounts, we carefully pick and choose when we go. Many bank customers in Mexico wait interminably in line to affect banking transactions for some reason but these lines can be avoided by visiting the banking floor at odd hours as you will learn from experience. As mentioned earlier by another poster, there are times of the month , usually at mid-month and the end of each month, when lines at some banks seem endless and take forever to negotiate. One learns to avoid going into certain banks during these periods and that is one reason we have more than one (service charge free) bank account. 

Waiting in bank lines is akin to torture and to be avoided at all costs. Always bank on line when possible I say.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> As indicated by others posting above, one needn´t ever enter a bank branch in Mexico after setting up on-line banking procedures to transact business except when needing to physically make a cash of check deposit to one´s account at the teller window. We bank on line at two Mexican banks and our U.S. bank and commonly make intrabank and interbank funds transfers among all banks on line, at ATMs or using bank funds wire transfers between the U.S. and our Mexican banks or between our Mexican banks. We pay all utility bills automatically through the banks, make those intrabank and interbank transfers to the accounts of others with accounts at our or various other Mexican Banks, make cash deposits to reserve hotel rooms and so forth and so on.
> 
> We hardly ever darken the doors of our Mexican banks nor have we been in our U.S. bank for about 18 years. Over the years, we have learned that in the event we must actually physically go to the bank to, say, make a cash deposit to one of our accounts, we carefully pick and choose when we go. Many bank customers in Mexico wait interminably in line to affect banking transactions for some reason but these lines can be avoided by visiting the banking floor at odd hours as you will learn from experience. As mentioned earlier by another poster, there are times of the month , usually at mid-month and the end of each month, when lines at some banks seem endless and take forever to negotiate. One learns to avoid going into certain banks during these periods and that is one reason we have more than one (service charge free) bank account.
> 
> Waiting in bank lines is akin to torture and to be avoided at all costs. Always bank on line when possible I say.


But if you have to visit a bank, Banamex has the most rational system for customers of any bank I have visited. When you enter the bank, you take a number from a machine by the door. Then you sit in one of the numerous chairs arranged in front of the teller windows. When your number comes up on a display, you go to the window indicated. Very civilized.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Ys you are right about Banamex. Today I got the great Bancomer service , it was so good that I am going to see the manager tomorow to let her know about it and we will close that account when we get back.


----------

